# What color akhal teke is this?



## Lovisa Hokkanen (Nov 10, 2018)

I saw this really beautiful akhal teke and intrigued by the pretty color of the horse but have noo idea what color is he?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

It would help if there was a picture. They come in the same colors other horses do. Sometimes though the metallic sheen can make some colors confusing.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I know common was champagne...as I think of it.
When reading about them on Wikipedia seems there are a few colors recognized by the breed registry...

Do they even come in different colors?
Only pictures I've ever seen all were the same coloring...gorgeous liquid golden champagne.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Yes, they come in many colors. The champagne colors are photogenic is all. Most of them are black, bay, chestnut, etc.


----------



## Lovisa Hokkanen (Nov 10, 2018)

Yeah sorry I forgot to post the picture😂


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Buckskin (Brownskin) with sooty. So Bay ( brown would be my guess) + cream + sooty. They can carry dun too I think so that is also possible for this horse but without seeing the dorsal line you wouldn't know.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

He is buckskin. ND1 is common in Tekes but they do not have true dun. Champagne is also not found in the breed.

Tekes can express sooty quite loudly. His expression is interesting, it's not often I see that distribution of darkening.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Lovisa Hokkanen said:


> Yeah sorry I forgot to post the picture😂



That is the main picture from the _https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akhal-Teke_  website.....
I've seen far more beautiful pictures of this breed...presented here in other threads before.
The horses seem almost like they were "air-brushed" in build to me...
I know they are beautiful, but to me some of them also just are not....they just don't "fit" together like a puzzle should...body parts just don't meld together as eye-appealing candy should.
Even the picture the OP used, when hit as a close-up to me he should not be the breed "this-is-it"... 
_just no._
Close-up he is just not a great example of impressive body build like I've seen others have.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Akhal Tekes have unique hair shafts that give them their characteristic shine. No champagne in their breed, just cream. But because of the hair shafts it gives their colour a spectacular look.

Their conformation can be off putting, but they are one of the best examples of form to function. The animals have a long history of being extreme athletes under difficult conditions and that is the result. Only recently have we started breeding them to look more like a warmblood or TB. Look up Kambarbay or Super Star.

I was strongly considering one as I'm realitivly close to one of the larger breeders. They're cool horses.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

It's subjective but some look like a cross between a greyhound and a horse. There's something extreme about their conformation that my  eye isn't used to seeing. 

However, Kambarbay, is a very good looking perlino eventer who's kept quite close to me. If there's one who'd change my mind it would be him.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

There is a good bit of visual evidence (paintings etc) to indicate that the Akhal Teke was a primary progenitor of the Thoroughbred (Byerley Turk). Which is cool.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I was just going to say they look like leaner thoroughbreds. Perhaps the shoulder and head carriage is a bit different.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Recently (I think YouTube) there was a historical documentary with English subtitles about them. The Soviet Union made breeding and even owning them a crime. A group of like 20 horses and riders made a huge (several weeks) cross country trek into Moscow to show the beauty and importance of this breed. They spent 3 days crossing a desert with no water, all kinds of other adventures. It showed all the many colors and was a joy to watch as this breed nearly disappeared because of a law. If you can find it, it's wonderful.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Caledonian said:


> It's subjective but some look like a cross between a greyhound and a horse. There's something extreme about their conformation that my eye isn't used to seeing.


Function wise, Tekes are more like the Salukis or Azawakhs of the horse world - marathon runners that will go all day and then some. Thoroughbreds are the greyhounds, even "stayers" are actually sprinters.


----------



## humanartrebel1020 (Nov 12, 2018)

This horse pictured is a buckskin which includes a Crème diluted gene makeup.


----------



## Akhal-Tekes (Jun 23, 2019)

The Teke in the photo is a buckskin with sooty. Tekes do not carry dun, champagne, pearl. Only cream and sooty galore in some. As well all carry their shiny coats but some carry the metallic and makes them even more shine. Most Tekes in Europe are kept leaner. If you feed them, they will gain weight and muscle. An example of a stallion with substance I am considering for next year breeding. He is at weight.










another: https://img.equinenow.com/slir/w600...0089493/stallion-at-stud-akhal-teke-horse.jpg


----------

